# Pump home position 00010035



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello

I have DTG base epson 4880 just install new capping station and geting error 00010035. I need manual to set pump in home position. Thanx.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Which machine do you own?


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

kevrokr said:


> Which machine do you own?


*Azon TexPro*


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Did you call your distributor/manufacturer.


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

kevrokr said:


> Did you call your distributor/manufacturer.


Distributor quit so there is no service in my Country.
So I have to do service for my self: change printheads and motherboard with eprom backup & restore, fixing error codes and now I have this new 00010035.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Send me an email or a private message. I will help you out.


----------



## shashin (Feb 11, 2012)

In case you need it....

00010035 Pump Home Position Error (Check Sensor and mechanical components)


----------

